# Roseanne Halloween



## Cortney from the coven (Aug 27, 2010)

I love how Roseanne had Halloween specials where every other show focused on Christmas. Does anyone else like these episodes or have a favorite one? Mine would probably have to be 'Boo!'.


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

I absolutely adore Roseanne! Not only did she have the best Halloween episodes of any sitcom EVER, but it is hands down my all time favorite show. I even made a facebook page for it


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

oh i used to love those! 

and off topic but not really. the couch in roseanne? i swear hubby and i had its twin!!!!!!!!


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

Love Roseanne's Halloween episodes! I have the DVD as well. My favorite, I think, is #3 where Roseanne "guts" Dan on the kitchen table to scare the obnoxious neighbor. I love them all though. I also really like the "Rosemary's Baby" one from the Lottery season, where everything had gotten a little strange on the show. It's not included on the DVD for some reason. Not main-stream enough, maybe?


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Oh I know exactly what episode you're talking about, ML. They probably didn't include it because technically it wasn't one of the Halloween episodes


----------



## Cortney from the coven (Aug 27, 2010)

It is my favorite show, too! I have been watching old seasons on DVD and Netflix...I never tire of it. Btw, I bet I've 'liked' your Roseanne page on FB.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

The Halloween episodes were spectacular Right up there with _Home Improvement_'s best ones. In my opinion, the shows nowadays cannot hold a candle to either...


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Haha it's a very good possibility! It's called 'We Want A Roseanne Reunion" 




Cortney from the coven said:


> It is my favorite show, too! I have been watching old seasons on DVD and Netflix...I never tire of it. Btw, I bet I've 'liked' your Roseanne page on FB.



And I totally agree with you, GG. Today's shows are crap!


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

MissMandy said:


> Oh I know exactly what episode you're talking about, ML. They probably didn't include it because technically it wasn't one of the Halloween episodes


They never said the word "halloween" in the show, but it did originally air on 10/29/96, so I just assumed it was the Halloween episode of the season. Maybe I just think everything is Halloween related!


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Hmm, it's a possibility that this episode was the Halloween episode for that season. I know Roseanne aired in 88' and they didn't have a Halloween episode until the 2nd season. With only 7 episodes on that Halloween dvd, that does leave some seasons open


----------



## osenator (Nov 3, 2009)

I have the dvd Halloween special and watch it every October!


----------



## terri73 (Dec 7, 2009)

Roseanne had the most killer Halloween episodes. No other show compares. I have a hard time picking just one fav!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I love Roseann, and her Halloween were the best, can't pick one out from the rest, but I did love the one where she gutted Dan, also the one where she dressed like a guy was awesome too, no one holds a candle to her!


----------



## Cortney from the coven (Aug 27, 2010)

I love the 'Boo!' one because it totally reminds me of what Halloween should be! Caramel apples, chili dogs, dueling pranks, scary legends, home haunts and being scared...love how she gets Dan back at the end, 'the master'. Gosh, what a brilliant show!


----------



## stephy12 (Mar 28, 2011)

I also have the rosanne halloween special dvd and watch it whenever i get into that halloween spirit....Boo is my fave and the one where she dresses as a man in my second fave!=) i think i just might watch it tonight!


----------



## Cortney from the coven (Aug 27, 2010)

Me too!!!!!


----------



## djkeebz (Oct 1, 2005)

Just got done watching a few of them! Love them!


----------



## Cortney from the coven (Aug 27, 2010)

I love when Becky tells Darlene to 'drop dead' and she does! Lol!


----------



## Jack Skellington (Oct 25, 2005)

I used to look forward to the Roseanne and Home Improvement Halloween episodes. They became my inspirations for decorating my house. I should go back and watch some of those episodes. It might give me some new/old ideas.


----------



## kingcoop80 (Jul 21, 2011)

I use to be on a roseann kick lol but havent watched it in a a long time... I do remember coming home from school when I was a kid on halloween and it being on! . classic tv show


----------



## Mizerella (Aug 6, 2009)

Oh Gosh I grew up on Rosanne! The all out Halloween episodes are part of why I am the way I am. I always wanted to go all out like they did. 

I also remember watching the 'Home Improvement' Halloween special and being fascinated by the party they threw. It was so over the top and great, I knew one day I had to do that too!

Little did I know back then, they had a team of set designers and professionals working around the clock on what I am trying to recreate all by myself these days!


----------



## VinceMacPaul (Oct 31, 2009)

Let's keep our fingers crossed that her current production series on Lifetime "Rosanne's Nuts", will have a Halloween Special. This current one is 100% different from the old series of course, but every time I see here face, I have to smile. Every time I hear her voice, I break out laughing and if she ever says "Halloween", I'm sure I'd lose bladder control.


----------



## Cortney from the coven (Aug 27, 2010)

Here is a great picture I found of Roseanne...I'm dying to make a necklace like this


----------



## VinceMacPaul (Oct 31, 2009)

Cool necklace. Looks like bobby pins and simple to make. That pic didn't come from any episode. haha.


----------



## Cortney from the coven (Aug 27, 2010)

No, it is just a picture of her...not from the Roseanne show.


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Roseanne's Nuts is a fricken histerical show


----------



## EvilMel (Dec 6, 2007)

I love those shows and end up recording them every year.


----------



## Buzzard (Jun 23, 2009)

I'm right there with you! My Roseanne's House of Horrors DVD stays in the DVD player throughout October! I usually end up watching every episode a few times. I like to have it on in the background while I'm decorating too. It just never gets old!


----------



## malibuman (Oct 13, 2005)

They are releasing a new dvd of her Halloween specials. This one will contain the other episode this time.
Amazon.com: Roseanne - Tricks & Treats: Roseanne, John Goodman, Sara Gilbert, Laurie Metcalf, Michael Fishman, Lecy Goranson, Various: Movies & TV


----------



## Xfireboyx (Sep 19, 2008)

I LOVE Roseanne's Halloween shows!
I always noticed how Home Improvement and Roseanne both had great emphasis on Halloween, then I noticed that they share the same co-creator (Matt Williams).

Kind of makes you wonder if Matt Williams is a big Halloween fan!


----------



## sweetdiggity (Jul 19, 2011)

malibuman said:


> They are releasing a new dvd of her Halloween specials. This one will contain the other episode this time.
> Amazon.com: Roseanne - Tricks & Treats: Roseanne, John Goodman, Sara Gilbert, Laurie Metcalf, Michael Fishman, Lecy Goranson, Various: Movies & TV


You just made my day!!! I've practically burned out my DVD player as much as I watch my Roseanne Halloween DVD and I'm so glad this one is coming out! Her Halloween episodes are just so damn hilarious. 

BOO! Has to be one the the best episodes in the entire series. LOL


----------



## Buzzard (Jun 23, 2009)

So this "other" episode that you guys are referring to is another Roseanne Halloween episode that isn't on the original Roseanne Halloween Edition DVD, is that right?


----------



## EvilMel (Dec 6, 2007)

malibuman said:


> They are releasing a new dvd of her Halloween specials. This one will contain the other episode this time.
> Amazon.com: Roseanne - Tricks & Treats: Roseanne, John Goodman, Sara Gilbert, Laurie Metcalf, Michael Fishman, Lecy Goranson, Various: Movies & TV


That's awesome!!


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

Buzzard said:


> I'm right there with you! My Roseanne's House of Horrors DVD stays in the DVD player throughout October! I usually end up watching every episode a few times. I like to have it on in the background while I'm decorating too. It just never gets old!


I do this too. I don't actually have to watch anymore, as I've seen them all so many times but having it on in the background is a great mood setter.



malibuman said:


> They are releasing a new dvd of her Halloween specials. This one will contain the other episode this time.
> Amazon.com: Roseanne - Tricks & Treats: Roseanne, John Goodman, Sara Gilbert, Laurie Metcalf, Michael Fishman, Lecy Goranson, Various: Movies & TV


 Cool!



Buzzard said:


> So this "other" episode that you guys are referring to is another Roseanne Halloween episode that isn't on the original Roseanne Halloween Edition DVD, is that right?


Yes, it was from season 9 and called "Satan Darling". Weird but hilarious!


----------



## Cortney from the coven (Aug 27, 2010)

What are some of your favorite Roseanne Halloween quotes?
I love in Boo! when Crystal says, 'My, everything looks so spoooky!' and Roseanne says, 'Well, I cleaned up a little!' 
And when she's talking to Becky about Halloween, hell, chocolate and costumes she says, 'do you wanna get dressed or do you wanna go to hell?'


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Some of my favorite lines are 
"Ohhh I don't know sis. I think he might've got last year when he ate his eyeball" -Jackie 

"Ahh a fresh brain....an unused brain."-Dan 
"Well he is your son." -Roseanne

"Gross? That's disgusting! And I'm proud to be your mommy." -Roseanne


----------



## Cortney from the coven (Aug 27, 2010)

Mandy! I love those too!


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

There's also

"Hey sis. Hey Jackie. Can you help me think of something to really scare Dan? Cuz I don't want nothing just gross either, I want something to really scare him." -Roseanne
"Tell him you're pregnant." -Jackie
"I don't wanna kill him." -Roseanne


----------



## stephy12 (Mar 28, 2011)

my favorite quote is from the episode "boo" Where Jackie asks DJ what he is going to b and he says "Ninja warrior mastor of death! Oooww!" cuz rosanne was fixing his skinned knee and rosanne's like "some warrior" i crack up everytime lol


----------



## Cortney from the coven (Aug 27, 2010)

Lol!!!! Here are a couple of great ones...
Roseanne: ...Becky's fourteen so all she cares about is boys and herself.
Jackie: Yea, she'll grow out of that.
Roseanne: Why? I never did, ha!

Also...

Jackie: I got you something. From the haunted mansion.
Dan: Moans, screams and rattling chains.
Roseanne: Oh, I get it you taped your date last night.


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Haha that was a good one too. DJ was so adorable! 
Another funny one was 
"Dad do you remember some psycho named, Mrs Osmond?" -Becky
"Yeah didn't she have a couple of hits during the 70's?" -Dan


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Cortney from the coven said:


> Jackie: I got you something. From the haunted mansion.
> Dan: Moans, screams and rattling chains.
> Roseanne: Oh, I get it you taped your date last night.


LMFAO! I almost forgot about that one!


----------



## Cortney from the coven (Aug 27, 2010)

This is great! I'm cracking up!

Darlene: She ate her face, yeah right!


----------



## Cortney from the coven (Aug 27, 2010)

The best... 'THE MASTER!' and 'Get back, Loretta!'


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

I absolutely love Dan! Not a Halloween episode, but the one when Dan does the impression of Julia Child? I DIE laughing every single time! I don't think it was scripted, which is what makes it so funny


----------



## Cortney from the coven (Aug 27, 2010)

He was brilliant on that show. Perfectly compliments Roseanne!


----------



## Buzzard (Jun 23, 2009)

I think it's hilarious when Roseanne is dressed as a man at the bar & she yells to Jackie "Yo *****!" to try & look good in front of the other guys! LOL


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Hahaha or when she says "It must be her time of the month!"


----------



## sweetdiggity (Jul 19, 2011)

You guys have me laughing with these quotes. Me and my brother recite them all the time. Hilarious! I love the Mrs. Osmond/Psycho line. LMAO!!!

Becky is great in that ep. as well. 

Becky: "Where are the apples? Didn't we buy like a hundred apples today? CAN'T I EVEN GET AN APPLE IN MY OWN HOUSE!?!"

Roseanne: "Gee, I thought I was supposed to be the wicked witch." 

lol


----------



## sweetdiggity (Jul 19, 2011)

Ok, one more. lol

Roseanne is explaining the history of Halloween to Becky"

Becky: "Then why do the dead people come back?"

Roseanne: "For the candy! There's no chocolate in hell, that's why it's hell!"


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

sweetdiggity said:


> Ok, one more. lol
> 
> Roseanne is explaining the history of Halloween to Becky"
> 
> ...


Roseanne to Becky: "Do you want to go get dressed or do you just want to go to hell?"


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

And when Becky says "Emergency exits are that way..and that way" And she flings her stump of an arm lol. 

I like this one too
"So are you feeling better now?" -Roseanne
"I guess so, but I hate Marcy Michaelson." -Becky
"Well, no need to worry my child. I've already cursed her. She will have chronic morning breath, chapped lips and triplets from her first pregnancy." -Roseanne


----------



## theworstwitch (Aug 14, 2006)

LOVE this thread! I love Roseanne too! (If you don't know she is on twitter, check it out!)

Just wanted to add that when Jackie comes in with the orange Halloween sounds cassette, it is clearly "Horror Sounds of the Night" (my personal fav) from Hallmark. She is wearing the chattering teeth skull pin from Hallmark too. That cassette was always playing in my boom box on Halloween, so this must have been the year I got it too.
I never realized until I saw somewhere, that the voice you hear when DJ opens the door is actually John Goodman, he is great too!


----------



## pysankar (Sep 11, 2006)

I didn't realize that either until I read it somewhere.


----------



## kprimm (Apr 3, 2009)

I have the Roseanne complete collection as well as the Halloween dvd, Also have the entire Home Improvement collection. I still wish they would release a Halloween only dvd for Home Improvement as well. I agree that these were the best shows ever on t.v. I really miss not seeing new episodes every week. The Halloween episodes are staples for me to watch every year. Cannot pick a favorite, I absolutely love them all.


----------

